# How late do you hunt



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

Just wondering what time most of you quit during deer gun season? I know what the legal hours are, but it seemed like I was the only one in my area who was at the truck when legal hours were over. I heard many shots well after 5:00, and as late as 5:30, every night. I actually checked the regs again Weds. because I thought I had looked at the legal hours incorrectly. I won't change the way I hunt, regardless of the answers here, just curious.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i hunt until i cant see anymore at dark so id say 530. always have always will !!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> i hunt until i cant see anymore at dark so id say 530. always have always will !!!


Your joking right???


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

What ever the DNR sunset chart tells me I can legally, of cource I adjust for the half hour thing....


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL try telling that to the wildlife officer 


> i hunt until i cant see anymore at dark so id say 530. always have always will !!!


Had a buddy at work that was hunting birds cpl years ago and they hear shots and it was light out and they checked there watch and shot a bird. Game warden came up and fined them. Shooting 5min or 10min early based on there time table and start times.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> i hunt until i cant see anymore at dark so id say 530. always have always will !!!


Hopefully that is not true as you will someday get nailed on that one. Quitting time is sunset and for good reason. After that it becomes difficult to see well enough to ensure nobody is in line of fire beyond the target. Granted folks can see the 40-50 yards around them but perhaps not well enough beyond.

To answer Oh Hunter's question, I hunt until the last legal time (sunset) and then walk in. I also hear some shots beyond quitting time and for this reason I walk out of the field carrying a small light. It does not light my way but it shows up from a long distance for hunters to be aware.


----------



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

I carry a light going into the woods in the morning. I am usually on my way out of the woods by sunset, and it is still daylight by the time I get to my truck, so I don't normally use my light. However, if I end up in the woods later (with unloaded gun), i do use a light and often whistle so if someone would be trespassing, they hear me.

I do think hunting until 5:30 is asking for trouble, just as much as starting to hunt at 6:30 in the morning. A deer isn't worth it to me. Plus, I enjoy hunting way too much to lose my license over an extra 1/2 hour of hunting. It's not even the cost of a fine, but the thought of losing my license for a year, ten or forever, that keeps me legal.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Ok now lets make the tread a little more interesting. Last day, 5 minutes of legal time you see the buck of a lifetime, he is walking your way right down the trail. You notice that he is going to need 5-10 more minutes before your presented with the shot. Now what do you do? Climb down or decide since you can still see well enough to shoot wait for the shot and gamble that the man is not up at your truck waiting? Oh as for me I'm climbing down everytime.


----------



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

Squid, good scenario. I typically start out of the woods 5 - 10 minutes before sunset. But in this scenario, if I am still in my stand, I wait for the deer to pass, not shooting. I may not climb out of the stand until after he goes by, so I don't spook him. If it's a doe, I don't worry about spooking.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> Ok now lets make the tread a little more interesting. Last day, 5 minutes of legal time you see the buck of a lifetime, he is walking your way right down the trail. You notice that he is going to need 5-10 more minutes before your presented with the shot. Now what do you do? Climb down or decide since you can still see well enough to shoot wait for the shot and gamble that the man is not up at your truck waiting? Oh as for me I'm climbing down everytime.


I guess if someone has trouble answering that one with a legal act then perhaps the thing to do would be to bring the stand down before quitting time and then if that opportunity arises and you feel you will not have enough time you may opt to make a move to get in place for the shot before quitting time.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

My shooting opportunities stop at the end of legal shooting time. HOWEVER, because so many hunters on the surrounding properties don't own watches  I stay in my stand until it would be too dark for one of them to shoot any deer that I push to them when leaving the property.

More than once in years past I have watched deer that I push, run off of the property, after legal shooting time, only to hear the multiple gun shots immediately following them jumping the fence. My situation may be a little unique because of all of the deer that hit the open fields on the property late evening.

I just wait an extra 1/2 hour after legal time and then leave the property


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a good point Kim. I usually try to leave my property in a direction that will not push deer toward the other hunters in the area for the same reason. I never hurry on my way out. It is often times a long hike, 500-600 yards so I travel very slowly and usually I am not nearing the house until at least a half hour after quitting time. However, I often hear distant shots even while take the hunting clothes off in the garage. I stand there and look out and think those people have to be nuts.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This is a no brainer, hunting hours a set and are supposed to be followed to a tee. Look at what can happen if they are not. Use opening day for example, shooter shoots at sound before legal shooting time and kills his nephew. Read the post. "NO" one should be with a loaded firearm before/after hours. If so we are going to have more fatalities like that. I cannot believe people would even take a risk like that for a chance to kill a deer? If you need meat that bad go get a road kill and stay out of the woods. No ones life is worth that!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Ok, Since TCBA1987 posted that he hunts til DARK, I have to clear this up for him...I have hunted with him for the past 2 years, all week long...We have left the woods after legal hunting time BUT neither of us have or will ever shoot at a deer after legal shooting time...usually in TUSC Cty 530 is still Legal Shooting time...


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I hear shots every year that get me thinking someone just blew a hole in their truck. Then again there are probally people that shoot just to show excitement before they leave camp. If not..there are a few deer being killed by people walking in holding a flashlight on them. I prefer bowhunting and the last 30 minutes of light is usually party time when it comes to movement however I have waited in my stand well past dark to climb down due to deer activity around me. With a gun its just not smart to walk in in the morning or walking out in the evening with a shell in the gun too much can happen thats bad. I have participated in over 20 gun seasons and can't ever recall not getting a shot on a deer because the gun legal time is earlier than the archery reg. Hunter Orange, Flashlights the more the better. Even with Hunter Orange there are people shot every year. This seems to have been a pretty safe week compaired to the past though.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

catfish_hunter said:


> usually in TUSC Cty 530 is still Legal Shooting time...


You need to clear this statement up also


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

catfish_hunter said:


> usually in TUSC Cty 530 is still Legal Shooting time...


You need to read the sunset chart again more closely. The sunset schedule for the eastern half of the state ranged from 5:03 down to 5:01 by the last day. The sunset schedule is pretty much right at that every year. For it to be 5:30 it would have to be either late October or mid-January.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats how Tusc. Cty gets those good numbers?


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Funny Squid...because one guy and his buddy in Tusc county don't or can't understand what sunset is and how it relates to legal shooting times, means that everyone in Tusc county is out bagging deer past the legal shooting time? I don't think so and I find that comment quite inappropriate!!!  There are plenty of ethical hunters who abide BY the rules in Tusc county...and I am one of them!!!


----------



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

I think/hope squid was attempting to add some humor with his comment about Tusc County hunters shooting late.

I don't understand how 5:30 can be consideredlegal shooting time in Tusc. either. Not even for small game, unless in Oct. (haven't looked at Jan. sunset times).

I agree that it isn't worth the risks to hunt outside of legal hunting hours. There are a lot of other ways to get the meat, legally, if it is that important. I know many hunters who will gladly give a deer away if they know somebody who really wants or needs the meat.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry...I failed to see any humor in that remark. This is a serious topic..shooting before and after legal times is what gets people killed...which is part of the reason I cringe when I know gun season is getting ready to begin. If people would read the hunting regulations and understand what they are supposed to be doing BEFORE potentially putting someone else's life at risk....we may hear less and less about accidents or fatalities.

And TRUST me...5:30 is NOT a legal shooting time in Tusc county..and won't be until Jan 19th.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope you guys aren't hunting too close to me in Tusc. County. Yowsa!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow flippin ! It was intended as a make one smile a little bit (joking in nature). My bad I forgot my little smiley icon after it.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Oh I forgot. Shooting before or after legal times doesn't kill hunters! Stupid hunters kill hunters. With not knowing/seeing your target and beyond ranking well above what time it is as it relates to injuries.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

My apologies...as I do not know your nature. 

But..a stupid hunter could also be labeled as someone who doesn't know the rules. Correct?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

That would be an "uninformed of the regulations hunter" which is no excuse but used by many i'm sure. Stupid being one who discharges a firearm or other weapon at or in a direction with wreckless reguard of life. The later can also occur during daylight hours.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i usually get to the car by 530, so id guess i get up to actually walk out around 500 or alittle after. ive never taken a deer after 5 pm most of the deer ive taken in the evening are between 330 and 430. Im neither STUPID, IGNORANT or a CARELESS hunter. i scored a 98 on a hunters safety course when i was 16. i do not like being called STUPID, IGNORANT or CARELESS !!! 

all i can say is you guys ALL must hunt in sheltered areas because most nights long AFTER ive walked to the car and im standing around talking with the guys i hear shots BANGING all around me for at least another 10 minutes. early in the morning when i walk in right as it breaks daylight or alittle before ive heard shots all over the hills in the area around where i hunt, so LEGALLY what is the time that you are ALLOWED to shoot in the morning ??? 

evidently there are ALOT of IGNORANT and UNINFORMED hunters in the woods !! 

i would NEVER intentionally violate ANY of the game laws, thanks for the TIPS and INFO on the LEGAL shooting times. many times during bow season ive seen bow hunters leaving the woods well after dark.


----------



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

Flippin, I agree 100% that 5:30 is beyond legal shooting hours. I always check the sunrise/sunset tables before I go out hunting. I agree that lack of knowing the regs excuses one from not following the regs.

I am always focused on safety as my nubmer one concern. I where hunter orange from head to toe. The only parts of me without hunter orange are my face (if exposed), hands and boots. This is on private land. A deer or any animal just isn't worth it to me. I refuse to gun hunt on public land. I might consider bow hunting public land, but would probably where orange while walking around. I have pheasant hunted public land, which is pretty scary for me, and that is even if I head in the opposite direction as the crowds.

Squid, I am not sure I agree 100% with the statement that stupid hunters kill hunters. This is true many times, particularly when laws are being broken. However, I do think that sometimes accidents just happen and nobody is really to blame. For example, if somebody shoots at a deer and the slug hits the deer and changes direction, passing through the deer, and hits an unintended target, I would not consider this a stupid act, but rather an accident. I know this type of scenario is uncommon, but has happened.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

First of all no one called you stupid. I haven't read where anyone has called any one person personally stupid in this tread There have been mentioned stupid actions that some hunters take. Walking out of a woods without a loaded firearm is legal when its dark and many if not all archers walk out after dark, they can hunt till 1/2 hour after sunset which usually means pretty dark. And my 9 year old got a 92 on his hunters ed. course but does he know the majority of the things he needs to know? The score is no way related to how ethical an outdoorsmans will turn out.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

oh hunter said:


> Squid, I am not sure I agree 100% with the statement that stupid hunters kill hunters. This is true many times, particularly when laws are being broken. However, I do think that sometimes accidents just happen and nobody is really to blame. For example, if somebody shoots at a deer and the slug hits the deer and changes direction, passing through the deer, and hits an unintended target, I would not consider this a stupid act, but rather an accident. I know this type of scenario is uncommon, but has happened.


I have never heard of any accident or whatever where this has happened. The trajectory can be altered somewhat but if it were to make it to another hunter then that hunter was in the line of fire anyway. He may not have been directly in line but a slight deflection should never stray beyond anyone's interpretation of a safe backdrop.

Here is the exact wording of the hunting hours from the hunting regulations on the ODNR site.





> * Deer Hunting Hours *
> 
> Archery season hours are 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset.
> 
> Hours for deer hunting are 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset for the Youth Deer Gun Season, Deer Gun Season, and Statewide Muzzleloader Season.


This says nothing about when to be out of the woods but simply that you shall not be hunting outside of these hours. If you were in the woods with the gun unloaded until after the time you should be okay however legally. However, i would suggest using a light during non-hunting hours.




I will just post the sunrise/sunset hours listing merely for anyone who does not have access to them. They are always listed in the regulations booklet that should be picked up at the time of buying your license and deer tag. If you ever lose that copy this chart can be found on the ODNR's website at the following link.

Sunrise/Sunset


----------



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

QUOTE=tcba1987]i scored a 98 on a hunters safety course when i was 16. i do not like being called STUPID, IGNORANT or CARELESS !!! 

all i can say is you guys ALL must hunt in sheltered areas because most nights long AFTER ive walked to the car and im standing around talking with the guys i hear shots BANGING all around me for at least another 10 minutes. early in the morning when i walk in right as it breaks daylight or alittle before ive heard shots all over the hills in the area around where i hunt, so LEGALLY what is the time that you are ALLOWED to shoot in the morning ??? 

evidently there are ALOT of IGNORANT and UNINFORMED hunters in the woods !! 

i would NEVER intentionally violate ANY of the game laws, thanks for the TIPS and INFO on the LEGAL shooting times. many times during bow season ive seen bow hunters leaving the woods well after dark.[/QUOTE]

I am not accusing you of being careless, stupid or ignorant, but what scoring high on a hunter safety course doesn't mean somebody doesn't fall into the above category, and quite the contrary if they fail to follow the laws.

I don't hunt in a sheltered area, which is why I originally posted the question. I also hear shots before and after legal shooting times, anywhere between 5 - 30 minutes before or after. Doesn't make it right for me to do it just because somebody else is breaking the law, anymore than it makes it right for me to steal because there are others who steal. The legal shooting times are in your regs book you get when you buy your license. Or you can go to the DNR website and get the legal shooting times. I don't have the regs in front of me, but gun season is 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset. The sunrise and sunset tables can also be found in your reg book or on the DNR website.

Your right, unfortunately, there are alot (too many in my opinion) of ignorant and uninformed hunters in the woods. I think these hunters consciously make the choice not to look at the regs, and have nobody to blame but themself. They give those of us who do go by the book a bad reputation and give the antis plenty of ammo.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> i hunt until i cant see anymore at dark so id say 530. always have always will !!!


I can't see why you are getting bent out of shape....the above is what you wrote!!! Maybe not what you meant, but that is the quote everyone is refering to. Sorry if you are offended but a statement like that is IGNORANT. In your origanal post you made no mention of being at the truck at 5:30.

Hopefully someone reading this (not you, but anyone) may take another look at the regs and think a little more about why the rules are what they are and save someones life. On a bright sunny day I myself have often cussed having to quit at sunset when there is obviously plenty of good light left. On the other hand on an overcast day it gets dark in a hurry. 

But the way I do not hunt in a vaccum, my jerk neighbor thinks hunting hours end when he decides they do.......scares the crap out of me. 

O.K. since I have already got long winded I might as well relate a story regarding my neighbor and his safety/ethics::::::
I was hunting ML season at a spot 40 minutes from my house, to compound this the spot I was hunting was 1/2 mile from the road. I hunted till the end of legal time, walked back to my truck, took off my heavy clothes, stopped at the check station, stopped for a 6-pack, got home had a beer, unloaded my gear, and then decided since it snowed quite a bit that day I would unload my ML and clean it up before the next days hunt. I walked out back and shot it into my backstop that would stop a cannon blast and went about my business. This was probably a good 2 hours after legal hours had ended.

Get this, a few days later I pass the neighbor on the road and he asks me what I got durning ML season. I tell him nothing never even took a shot. He says well I thought it was you that shot, it about SCARED ME OUT OF MY TREESTAND on Friday evening. This !##$^#&@*(@#)#) was still out hunting!!!! My kids love to take "midnight" walks in the dark with me with no flashlights durning a good snow or other crisp night. I just can't do that ON MY OWN PROPERTY because you never know what this *&^%$#@@ might do. Guys talk about shooting someone over a dog.......I'll stop my thoughts there.


----------



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

bkr,
thanks for posting the link to the sunrise/sunset tables. I am not very good when it comes to computers so I have no idea how to post links.

The hours you quoted are what I go by. You are correct that you are allowed to be in the woods in the dark after legal shooting hours. I have been in this situation in the past to retrieve a deer shot during legal hours.

I have heard of situations where the bullet/slug has changed direction. Another site I frequent just had a thread where a shot from a muzzle loader passed through a deer, changed direction, and hit another hunter some distance away. Fortunately, the hunter survived. Again, I know this is an unlikely scenario. My main reason for bringing it up is that I think sometimes accidents just happen. Same goes for car accidents, falling off of a ladder or down the steps. Sometimes it is stupidity, but sometimes just an accident.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

My cousin was ticketed in another state last week, the first day of buck season. He was walking in the woods going back to the truck and unloaded his gun "about" 5pm. About 10 more steps and the officers came out of hiding and asked him if he just unloaded his gun. He answered yes. They asked him if he knew what time it was. He did not. They said hunting was over at 4:37pm, 25 min ago. They wrote him a ticket, he will find out for how much when he gets it by mail.
ski


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

This is kinda off the thread ....do the game wardens where orange when they are out during the gun season? I have never encountered one thats why I ask.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

TCBA

Being ignorant of the laws does not mean you are ignorant unless you elect to intentionally not observe the laws.

Your original statement in this thread only provides for two conclusions, either you are ignorant of the law or you choose to violate the law thus implicating yourself as ignorant.

I choose to believe that you are just ignorant of the law in spite of your 98% score on the hunter safety test. 

The stop hunting at sunset law does not state that you must be back at the truck or out of the woods by sunset, rather than you must UNLOAD your gun. You can sit there until pitch black dark before leaving the woods if you like, as I do, but you must unload your gun at sunset. The sunset tables are provided in every printed set of hunting rules and on the DOW website.

My guess is you start walking out at sunset and take the 30 minutes to reach your truck as you stated, but you probably have been doing so with your gun still loaded. Is this correct????


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

squid_1 said:


> This is kinda off the thread ....do the game wardens where orange when they are out during the gun season? I have never encountered one thats why I ask.


If I worked as a game warden I sure as heck would be donning plenty of orange during gun season. I have not encountered them either but I am sure they do.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I got checked one time I think it was 2 years ago, The wardens that I ran into had on orange but If i remember it was more of like an Upland coat that they had on...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

All the game wardens I have come across have had orange on, which they should because it is the law!

The important thing to keep in mind is that there are many hunters out past shooting hours, especially in the area I hunt. I have heard shots as late as 5:30, probably hunters who are sitting on fields. The important thing to keep in mind is to do everything in your power to keep yourselves out of harms way. Like someone said earlier, I also wear a light going in and coming out of the woods. Now, I hunt private property and the chances of me getting shot are limited because I don't hunt near the property lines. 

On a side note, I have been getting tired of seeing threads like this on OGF. It is our responsibility to be law abiding hunters, but we can only take care of ourselves and not everyone else. It seems like there have been a lot of threads where people slam each other and I feel this is not what OGF is all about. It is fine that you have your opinions and you should post them, but geez...everyone needs to keep in mind the tone that comes across in many of your posts. Sorry, but this is just my opinion of what I have been seeing.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys please remeber that this site is here for people to learn and share with others. There is no need for name calling and belittling of people.

A guy simply asked a question and parts of this thread turned a little ugly please get it back on track.

How late do you hunt? 
If you do not agree with a person please explain yourself in a civil adult manner. If you and others can do so. Maybe someone will learn something from the question that was posted.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i have to admit i WAS alittle ignorant to what the exact laws were, ive never looked at the times posted in the rules and never really thought twice about hunting as late as i did. Ive ALWAYS, since i was 12 yrs old and started hunting, heard shots going off in the woods in my area long after ive left the woods so i never gave it a second thought. oh yeah and before anyone says "I thought you took a hunters safety course when you were 16" I DID but when i started hunting (12 yrs old) safety courses were NOT required. i actually took the course with my nephew when he wanted to start hunting to see how id do. i appeciate people setting me straight on the actual laws, it will save me a fine someday im sure, ive always carried my gun LOADED all the way to the truck. but as i said ive never taken a deer after 430 pm so i never illegally took a deer. i am sure there are MANY hunters who do not know the law about sunset and unloading there gun and im sure that there are some who do NOT care, but i WILL be unloading my gun from now on at 5 pm. thanks again for setting me straight !!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> i am sure there are MANY hunters who do not know the law about sunset and unloading there gun and im sure that there are some who do NOT care, but i WILL be unloading my gun from now on at 5 pm.


Unfortunately I imagine that to be the case on a lot of folks, that they either don't realize how the times are set or don't bother to look at the chart. Hopefully this discussion will help many others out as well by informing them.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Everybody should be positive of starting and ending times for the area...east or west. TIP: Then write them on a piece of masking tape in pen and put it on there gun stock.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am curious as to how often a fine is administered to a hunter who is totally unaware of the quitting time and posts his time of kill as say "5:25 PM"? I would think that would be sufficient evidence for them to cite someone.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> I am curious as to how often a fine is administered to a hunter who is totally unaware of the quitting time and posts his time of kill as say "5:25 PM"? I would think that would be sufficient evidence for them to cite someone.


I have often wondered the same thing???? There are alot of people that I work with that don't pay alot of attention to the start/stop times and I could see one of them doing that.

I do know they will give you a ticket for walking out with a loaded gun, a friend of mine got one 10 or so years ago. I also had a warden hide behind a tree durning ML season to surprise me and check if my gun was capped or not on the way out. I'm sure he was looking to write me up the way he hid out and all.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

oh yeah the game wardens will definitely HIDE and then jump out at you, a few years ago i was walking out and it was dark (my gun was unloaded) just as i got to my truck, the warden hit me with a BRIGHT flashlight, had me lay my gun on the hood and then stepped out then (he inspectedmy gun for a plug and to be sure it was unloaded).i was actually pretty lucky that my gun wasnt loaded and then he checked me for WRITTEN permission (which im sure MOST hunters dont have everywhere that they hunt) and told me that a neighbor complained that noone was allowed hunting where i was, he checked my slip and called the landowner up and asked him if i had permission. once he found out i was allowed to be there, he was a nice guy and even asked how many deer id seen and IF id seen any turkey.

Its kinda nice knowing that the wardens are out there doing there jobs even though ive seldom seen one during gun season. i always figured they were mainly out on the public hunting grounds at lakes watching for violations but the place i was hunting was a very secluded area.

oh yeah IF i remember correctly the warden had on a orange vest and cap.


----------



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry if anybody was offended by any coments resulting from this thread. I think this is a valuable forum for all of us to learn something.

Tcba, you are now aware of the legal hours, which will save you from a fine, and most importantly, make your hunts safer. Chances are you make never experience an accident, but I feel better knowing you gained something from this thread.

I learned from this thread too. I, for one, didn't realize that the wardens were required by law to wear orange during the deer gun season. I thought the law only applied to hunters. I used to see the warden while pheasant hunting and they never had orange on. He is much braver than I am!

Again, sorry if anyone was offended. Hope some good came from this.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have heard many stories of game wardens hiding to catch someone. I have never had a problem with a game warden. Actucally, 3 years ago was the first encounter I had with a game warden. We have a creek that runs really close to the road and I was gutting a button buck beside the creek with my father. We heard someone talking behind us, so we turned to see two gentlemen walking down to us from the road. It turned out to be the game warden. Real nice gentlemen, they noticed the deer was tagged, asked who owned the property, and asked what we have seen that morning. Never asked for my license or written permission.

Later that week, we ran into him again, with two younger gentlemen who I believe were apart of some type of mentor program. One of the 2 younger gentlemen was being a real prick, even though we were answering all his questions and cooperating with what he asked. What was real funny was that the game warden told him to lay off of us. He told him that he had talked to us earlier in the week and that we were alright gentlemen.

Other experiences have been quick. Stop, check license and if the gun was plugged, then moved on.

In all my experience, they were all wearing orange.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Why is it safe to shoot 1/2 hour before sunrise, but illegal after sunset? Are the lighting conditions similiar. I think the bow and gun season hours should be the same to reduce confusion. I feel I would be safe during gun season using the archery hours. However, I would not take a shot if I was not positive of the target. I make this statement also with experience of hunting on private land and not public.
LindyRigger


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok here is a fix for all of it . they should make the law that shooting time is sunrise not 1/2 hour befor sunrise. And you can not go into the woods untill sunrise and you must be out to your car at sunset unless you have a deer down. This would make it alot more safe for all of us that gun hunt. Just my 2 cents


----------



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

Ohiobuck, I agree with you that making hunting hours sunrise to sunset makes alot of sense. Those are the hours for most small game (I believe grouse is the exception). Going in at sunrise makes sense from a safety standpoint too. I could see where it could be difficult to be out by sunset. Particularly if you hit a deer a little before sunset and have to track it and are unable to locate it. The current hours would work if everybody made themself aware of the laws and followed them. I also think the fines and punishment for breaking the hunting laws need to be much stiffer. When I read the section of Ohio Outdoor News that deals with fines/penalties that are given to those that break the laws, I can't help but shake my head at how lenient the punishment is. I know there is a fine line between blatantly breaking the law, should have known better, or just made mistake.

I also think one of the biggest mistakes ODNR made was to no longer require hunters to wear their license on their backs. Just my opinion.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

oh hunter said:


> I also think one of the biggest mistakes ODNR made was to no longer require hunters to wear their license on their backs. Just my opinion.


You lost me on that one. Can you explain the reason you feel that way? I always felt it was useless to have it on the outside as long as you had it ready to show to the warden or wildlife officer when asked.


----------



## oh hunter (Jun 15, 2006)

I always approach trespassers, giving them the benefit of the doubt since it's easy to get turned around, and I let them know that they may not realize it, but they are on private property. A couple of years ago, I had a trespasser who walked right past a "No Trespassing" sign. When I approached him, he became confrontational, saying I was the one trespassing. By the time the sherriff got there, he was gone. He refused to give me his name, so there was no way to press charges, which I was going to do only because he was a jerk about it. Had he had his license on his back, I could have gotten his #. I think having the license on your back also makes it easier to turn in those breaking the law. You aren't always near their vehicles to get plate #'s. Any other time I came across a trespasser, they apologized and left. 

I even offered to drive one fellow back to his vehicle, because he was so turned around, he was a long way from where he thought he was. I wouldn't have even considered him a trespasser, because he was obviously los, had an unloaded gun and apologized numerous times.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i think the hunting hours should be the same for deer hunting PERIOD, ive always thought they were and was never taught differently by my father or anyone else until i got REAMED pretty good on this post, LOL. i feel IF it is safe for a bowhunter to take the early shots and the later shots right up until dark it should be allowed during gun season also. (oh yeah i bowhunt ) just my opinion, anyone shooting SHOULD know that they are shooting in a safe direction and not shooting towards anyone else but ive ALWAYS hunted on private ground so we dont have the AWFUL crowds that ive seen on PUBLIC GROUNDS !!! i definitely learned from the post, i probably eventually wouldda gotten a fine but if i did theres literally hundreds of others in the woods around where i hunt that will too !! theres always shooting LONG AFTER im out at the car during gun season so i dont think it is a law that the game wardens enforce much in my area.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

tcba1987 said:


> i feel IF it is safe for a bowhunter to take the early shots and the later shots right up until dark it should be allowed during gun season also. (oh yeah i bowhunt ) just my opinion, anyone shooting SHOULD know that they are shooting in a safe direction and not shooting towards anyone else but ive ALWAYS hunted on private ground so we dont have the AWFUL crowds that ive seen on PUBLIC GROUNDS !!!


The thing you have to remember is that an arrow does not shot as far as a gun will. As the sun sets, our vision goes down and you may see a deer at say 35 yards and take the shot and you miss. Well what you didn't see was that other hunter who was at 100 yards away walking back to his/her car and you seriously wound or kill that person. That is why we have the rule. Take this as a reaming lesson as you stated but become a better and safer hunter because of it. This is why I love this forum, so all of us can learn to be better sportsman and sportswomen.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> i definitely learned from the post, i probably eventually wouldda gotten a fine but if i did theres literally hundreds of others in the woods around where i hunt that will too !!


I think it would be a pretty safe bet that the vast, vast majority of those other hunters you hear shooting after legal hours know full well what the law is and they choose to violate it. I was actually very surprised to hear your account of you actually not knowing this law. I consider it one of the major laws concerning deer gun season. You have the 3 shot rule, bag limits, and legal hunting hours, those to me are the biggies.

This rule has been around for as long as I can remember. I don't think this rule is in place for the safe hunter, rather for those that may not always make good decisions with shot selections. If every hunter in the woods were a safe and ethical hunter we wouldn't need all of the laws we have today. 

Where I hunt with a lot of open fields I must unload my gun long before good safe shooting light is gone, however I understand and appreciate the need for this law.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

The hours are set to preserve human life. They know better than any of us what makes sense. We can only use intuition while they have done the research. Follow the rules. If you do not, I consider you a poacher and a cheater at the great sport.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm always amazed by the number of people who never read the regulations. I mean the books are FREE. I've talked with folks who only knew what their buddies told them and had no intention of ever looking at the regulations. And these were the guys who never got caught. Because of a wild dog problem a few years back one of the guys I knew carried a pistol exposed in a holster, I informed him it was illegal and he said if police/warden stopped him to just tell him "your dad said it was okay" I know neither of these guys read the regulations, but some one told them it was okay. 

Seems it would be better if folks just READ THE REGULATIONS!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Seems it would be better if folks just READ THE REGULATIONS!


 why is it that the simplest things seem to be te hardest things for some people to do?  
i bought my first hunting license about 44 years ago,and fishing license 2 years later.those were the ages a license were first required at that time.part of my purchse is/was always to pick up the FREE regs at the same time.i've always read them before going afield for my first trip every year,and keep/kept them with me throughout the season for quick reference,just to be sure i was staying within the law.i no longer hunt,but if you ever see me on the water,just ask to see those regs,and i'll be glad to show them to you.
i suggest that to everyone.if you don't have a pocket,tape the thing on your forehead,but keep them with you and refer to them whenever in doubt about anything.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I do agree, it is vital that we take the time to read the regulations. I have been hunting for 15 years and feel that I am knowledgeable of the regulations. There are many changes from year to year though and I try to keep current with the new regulations. It is quite easy...the Division of Wildlife highlights the new regs from year to year, so it is easier for us to become more knowledge able with them. As hunters, we all should take the time to read the regulations to ensure the safety for ourselves and our fellow hunters while in the field.


----------

